# (vers le / sur le / du / au) côté droit/gauche - préposition



## Summerland

Bonjour

Je me confonds entre l'emploi du "vers" ou du "sur"

Comment savoir distinguer la différence svp ?

En cours on est en position debout et je dis aux élève "tenez vos deux bras sur/vers le côté droit" ou quand les élèves sont allongés au sol "positionnez votre jambe droite vers /sur le côté droit.
J'imagine que la préposition "vers" a un sens de direction.

Merci par d'avance pour votre aide

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Sur le plan pratique, c'est vrai que les deux prépositions sont assez similaires dans un tel cas.

Si le verbe est statique, "sur" semblerait mieux indiqué. Mais "du" serait peut-être même meilleur !

"Tenez vos deux bras _(du / sur le)_ côté droit."

... mais "vers" serait assez incorrect dans ce cas.

Et s'il implique une forme de mouvement, "vers" serait peut-être à préférer, mais "sur/du" ne me semblerait pas faux pour autant.

"Tendez vos deux bras _(du / sur le / vers le)_ côté droit."


----------



## salah94

Bonsoir,


Dans le domaine du football et du sport de façon générale, les gens utilisent le mot *"le côté*" sans article et on entend souvent dire :

Il joue *côté* gauche.
Il se positionne *côté* droit.

Je vaudrais comprendre l'absence de l'article* "le" *dans ce cas là.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas très correct. On devrait en effet dire _*du* côté gauche/droit_, où _du_ est la contraction de la préposition _de_ avec l'article défini _le_.


----------



## Chimel

Ce n'est pas propre au sport. Au théâtre, on parle aussi de _côté cour _et _côté jardin. _On peut dire d'une pièce qu'elle donne_ côté rue._


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais à mon sens cette omission ne se trouve justement en principe que dans certaines expressions idiomatiques comme _côté cour_, _côté jardin_. Elles ont visiblement déteint ailleurs…


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a d'ailleurs une différence de construction entre "côté + substantif "(côté rue, côté cour) et "coté + adjectif" (côté droit). L'usage n'est pas nécessairement absolument identique pour ces deux constructions.


----------



## salah94

Chimel said:


> Ce n'est pas propre au sport. Au théâtre, on parle aussi de _côté cour _et _côté jardin. _On peut dire d'une pièce qu'elle donne_ côté rue._


Si je ne me trompe pas :
Côté + substantif = en ce qui concerne.



Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est pas très correct. On devrait en effet dire _*du* côté gauche/droit_, où _du_ est la contraction de la préposition _de_ avec l'article défini _le_.



Peut-on utiliser d'autres  propositions comme* "dans" *?

Il joue *dans* le côté gauche.


----------



## jekoh

salah94 said:


> Peut-on utiliser d'autres  propositions comme* "dans" *?
> 
> Il joue *dans* le côté gauche.


Non, mais on peut dire *sur*_ le côté gauche_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

salah94 said:


> Il joue *côté* gauche.
> Il se positionne *côté* droit.


L'expression complète étant « il joue / se positionne *sur le côté* gauche », on remarquera qu'une expression synonyme, comme « il joue *sur le flanc* gauche » n'admet pas la même ellipse : on ne dit pas « il joue flanc gauche » .

D'où cela vient-il ?
Grevisse (13e, § 310, a, 3e et 4e, et § 348,b) note qu'on rencontre cette construction avec d'autres noms : _fin, début, courant_.
Il attribue l'ellipse de la préposition et de l'article à une habitude du langage commercial ou technique : _un vélo modèle course, un pyjama taille 50_...
Il signale aussi que cette pratique relève du langage familier et oral. Il ajoute toutefois (exemples à l'appui) qu'on en rencontre des occurrences dans la langue littéraire.

Il qualifie cette ellipse de *brachylogie* (mode d'expression la plus concise). J'ai appris un mot qui me plaît...


----------



## salah94

Bonsoir,

1- Il joue *sur* le côté gauche.
2- Il joue *au* côté gauche.
3- Il joue *du* côté gauche.

Je comprends l'utilisation des prépositions "*sur*" et "*à*" dans la phrase 1 et 2 parce que ces deux prépositions indiquent la position,mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'utilisation de la préposition "*de*" parce que la préposition "*de*" n'indique pas la position contrairement à "*sur*" et "*à*", pourtant je lis souvent cette phrase dans les journaux sportifs.

Donc, la préposition "*de*" dans la phrase :

1- peut indiquer la position.
2- il s'agit d'une locution " du côté"
3- il s'agit de la préposition qui se place devant le verbe jouer comme dans "jouer de la guitare"

Laquelle de ces réponses est correcte ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Réponse "b".
Voir le TLFi, entre autres :


> *G.−* _Du côté de,_ loc. prép.
> *1.* [Correspond à _côté_I B 2]
> *a)*Dans (ou de) la direction de, vers.
> − _Du côté de_ + subst. hum. _Actrice (...) que son goût ne passait pas pour porter surtout du côté des messieurs _(Proust, _J. filles en fleurs,_1918, p. 903).
> − _Du côté de_ + subst. inanimé concr. _Shade (...) louchait tous les trois pas du côté des trous de la barricade _(Malraux, _Espoir,_1937, p. 593).
> − _Du côté de_ + subst. inanimé abstr. _Certains _[_des franciscains_] _sont allés du côté de la nature (...). Certains sont allés du côté de l'évangile éternel_ (Barrès, _Cahiers,_t. 12, 1919-20, p. 215)._Trouver un recours du côté des États-Unis_ (De Gaulle, _Mém. guerre,_1959, p. 250).
> *b)* Auprès de, à proximité de. _Un autre cortège se forme du côté de la cathédrale_ (Bernanos, _Dialog. Carm.,_1948, 4etabl., 10, p. 1676).
> *c)* Dans le parti de, dans le camp de. _Du côté (de)_ + subst. ou adj. _Le_ « _mysticisme_ »_, aujourd'hui, est du côté de ceux qui font profession d'athéisme_ (Gide, _Journal,_1933, p. 1181).
> *SYNT. *_Du côté du château, du dos, de l'église, de l'épître, de l'évangile, de la fenêtre, de la forêt, des halles, de la mer, de la montagne, du moulin, de la plaine, de la porte, de la rue, du soleil, de la terre, du village; du côté français, opposé; du côté des (plus) forts._
> − _Être, se mettre du côté de._ Dans le parti de. _Être porté du côté de._ Avoir un penchant pour. _Être du côté du manche (fam.)._ Choisir le parti avantageux. _Le chef tâchait d'être du côté du manche_ (Gide, _Retour Tchad,_1928, p. 984)._Du côté de chez_ + n. propre. Vers la demeure de (_cf. supra_ ex. 11).
> *2.* [Correspond à _côté_ I A] _Au fig._ Dans la famille de, dans la parenté de. _Du côté (de)_ + subst. ou adj. _Du côté des Clodius, on est peu patient_ (Bosco, _Mas Théot.,_1945, p. 147)._Il avait les nerfs si fragiles! Il tenait trop du côté de sa mère_ (Druon, _Gdes fam.,_t. 2, 1948, p. 125).
> *3.* [Correspond à _côté_ I B 1] Dans la direction de, donnant sur. _Nous débouchons devant l'habitation, côté nord_ (Mauriac, _Journal 2,_1937, p. 106)._Les façades _[_de la Bibliothèque nationale_] _côté cour d'honneur et côté rue Richelieu_ (Cain, _Transform. Bibl. nat. de 1936 à 1959,_1959, p. 43).
> *SYNT. *_Du côté du midi, du nord, de l'occident, de l'orient, de l'ouest, du sud._


----------



## salah94

Je l'ai lu mais selon le TLFI, la construction *"du côté + adjectif"* signifie :
1- dans le parti de
2- dans la parenté de
Et non pas " dans la direction de...etc" contrairement à la construction "*du côté de + substantif"*

Je ne trouve pas la construction "*du côté + adjectif" *qui signifie :

Sur le côté, dans la direction...etc 

C'est ce que m'a fait posé cette question.


----------



## Bezoard

Le TLF mentionne des constructions avec adjectif dans le paragraphe SYNT. : _ du côté français, opposé._


----------



## salah94

Oui, mais dans le sens de "*dans le parti de*" 

Du côté français = dans le parti des français.


----------



## Bezoard

Non, absolument pas. Les expressions mentionnées dans le paragraphe SYNT. ne concernent pas seulement le paragraphe c, mais aussi les paragraphes a et b, qui visent le sens "dans la direction de, vers" ou "à proximité de".

_Le Rhin sert de frontière entre la France et l'Allemagne. *Du côté français* de la frontière, on trouve la ville de Strasbourg._


----------



## salah94

C'est compris. Dans le même contexte, ces phrases sont-elles justes, toutes les deux ?

1- il tire du côté gauche du gardien .
2- il tire du côté de la gauche du gardien.

Le phrase 1 me semble correcte. Je cherche si la phrase 2 est correcte.


----------



## Chimel

Non, la phrase 2 n'est pas correcte.

Le plus naturel serait: Il tire à gauche/sur la gauche du gardien.


----------



## Bezoard

Voilà d'ailleurs quelque chose de bien ambigu pour le non-sportif que je suis. Ces deux expressions designent-elles toutes deux la même chose et s'agit-il de la gauche du gardien vue par le tireur, ou vue par le gardien qui lui fait face ?


----------

